# Kentucky Homestead



## Todd Farms (Nov 6, 2008)

We have a 50.5 acre farm for sale in Bonnieville, Kentucky.
Approx. 25 acres are clear and the remainder is wooded. 
There are two ponds (one is stocked) and a cave on the property.
There is an older 2/1 farm house that has a new metal roof. 
There is also a large old two story barn. Asking 179,000.
Sold "as is". Email [email protected] for more info or appt to view.


----------

